# 6.06 LTS auf 8.04 LTS - Probleme



## hahni (12. Okt. 2008)

Beim Update von 6.06 auf 8.04 bin ich auf folgende Probleme gestoßen, die das Dist-Upgrade zusammenbrechen lassen:

--
 apt-get -y dist-upgrade
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
The following packages have unmet dependencies:
  courier-authdaemon: Depends: courier-base (>= 0.47) but it is not installed
  courier-ssl: Depends: courier-base (>= 0.58.0.20080127) but it is not installed
E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
root@ultrabrain:/# apt-get -f install
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
Correcting dependencies... Done
The following extra packages will be installed:
  courier-authdaemon courier-authlib courier-authlib-userdb courier-base
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  courier-authlib courier-authlib-userdb courier-base
The following packages will be upgraded:
  courier-authdaemon
1 upgraded, 3 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
388 not fully installed or removed.
Need to get 0B/335kB of archives.
After this operation, 811kB of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue [Y/n]? Y
perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
        LANGUAGE = (unset),
        LC_ALL = (unset),
        LANG = "de_DE.UTF-8"
    are supported and installed on your system.
perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
Preconfiguring packages ...
dpkg: error processing courier-authdaemon (--remove):
 Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
 reinstall it before attempting a removal.
Errors were encountered while processing:
 courier-authdaemon
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
root@ultrabrain:/# dpkg -P courier-authdaemon
dpkg: error processing courier-authdaemon (--purge):
 Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
 reinstall it before attempting a removal.
Errors were encountered while processing:
 courier-authdaemon
root@ultrabrain:/# dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq -P courier-authdaemon
dpkg - warning, overriding problem because --force enabled:
 Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
 reinstall it before attempting a removal.
(Reading database ... 45911 files and directories currently installed.)
Removing courier-authdaemon ...
 * Stopping Courier authdaemon...                                                                                            exec: 31: /usr/sbin/courierlogger: not found
                                                                                                                      [fail]
invoke-rc.d: initscript courier-authdaemon, action "stop" failed.
dpkg: error processing courier-authdaemon (--purge):
 subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
        LANGUAGE = (unset),
        LC_ALL = (unset),
        LANG = "de_DE.UTF-8"
    are supported and installed on your system.
perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
 * Starting Courier authdaemon...                                                                                            exec: 31: /usr/sbin/courierlogger: not found
                                                                                                                      [fail]
invoke-rc.d: initscript courier-authdaemon, action "start" failed.
dpkg: error while cleaning up:
 subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 courier-authdaemon
--


----------



## Till (12. Okt. 2008)

Ich würde ertmsla versuchen alle courier Pakete mit force zu deinstallieren und dann courier mal neu installieren. Also das Ganze in 2 Schritten.


----------



## hahni (12. Okt. 2008)

Ich habe die Pakete einfach aus der "/var/lib/dpkg/status" ausgetragen. Alles andere hat nicht funktioniert.

Danach ging das apt-get update/apt-get upgrade und das dist-upgrade wunderbar!

Allerdings habe ich dafür nun ein neues Problem mit courier:

---
-ERR pop3login requires exactly two arguments
---

Diese Meldung erhalte ich, wenn ich bei Outlook mich via POP3 anmelden möchte. Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## hahni (12. Okt. 2008)

Hat auch hier keinen einen Tipp?


----------



## hahni (12. Okt. 2008)

Hilft das vielleicht bei der Fehlersuche weiter?

---
netstat -nltp

Aktive Internetverbindungen (Nur Server)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:60000         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5681/postgrey.pid -
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:3306            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      6427/mysqld
tcp        0      0 195.5.187.2:53          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5416/named
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5416/named
tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      478/smtpd
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:953           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5416/named
tcp6       0      0 :::993                  :::*                    LISTEN      14708/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 :::995                  :::*                    LISTEN      14534/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 :::2212                 :::*                    LISTEN      5462/sshd
tcp6       0      0 :::110                  :::*                    LISTEN      14442/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 :::143                  :::*                    LISTEN      14595/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 :::21                   :::*                    LISTEN      7128/proftpd: (acce
tcp6       0      0 :::53                   :::*                    LISTEN      5416/named
tcp6       0      0 :::25                   :::*                    LISTEN      478/smtpd
tcp6       0      0 ::1:953                 :::*                    LISTEN      5416/named
root@server:/var/lib/dpkg# ps auxwww | grep 14442
root     14442  0.0  0.0   2008   536 ?        S    19:06   0:00 /usr/sbin/couriertcpd -pid=/var/run/courier/pop3d.pid -stderrlogger=/usr/sbin/courierlogger -maxprocs=40 -maxperip=4 -nodnslookup -noidentlookup -address=0 110 /usr/lib/courier/courier/courierpop3login /usr/lib/courier/authlib/authdaemon /usr/lib/courier/courier/courierpop3d Maildir
root     19912  0.0  0.0   3012   748 pts/0    D+   19:12   0:00 grep 14442
---


----------



## Till (12. Okt. 2008)

Ich vermute mal, dass nicht alle courier Pakete in Deinem System die gleiche Version haben. Ich würde mal alles courier spezifische deinstallieren, also pop3, pop3s, imap, imaps und authdaemon und dann alles in eins neu installieren.


----------



## hahni (12. Okt. 2008)

In der Anleitung vom Perfect Server-Setup sollte die Ausgabe von Telnet so aussehen:

---
oot@server1:/etc/postfix/ssl# telnet localhost 25
Trying 127.0.0.1…
Connected to localhost.localdomain.
Escape character is ‘^]’.
220 server1.example.com ESMTP Postfix (Ubuntu)
ehlo localhost
250-server1.example.com
250-PIPELINING
250-SIZE 10240000
250-VRFY
250-ETRN
250-STARTTLS
250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN
250-AUTH=LOGIN PLAIN
250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES
250-8BITMIME
250 DSN
quit
221 2.0.0 Bye
Connection closed by foreign host.
root@server1:/etc/postfix/ssl#
---

Bei mir sieht es aber so aus:

---
220 server.de ESMTP Postfix (Ubuntu)
ehlo loc
250-server.de
250-PIPELINING
250-SIZE 200000000
250-ETRN
250-STARTTLS
250-AUTH NTLM LOGIN PLAIN DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5
250-AUTH=NTLM LOGIN PLAIN DIGEST-MD5 CRAM-MD5
250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES
250-8BITMIME
250 DSN
---

Empfang von Mails geht, nicht aber der Versand (hier wird die Authentifizierung nicht zugelassen)...


----------



## hahni (12. Okt. 2008)

Hast du eine kleine Anleitung, was installiert und vorher deinstaliert werden sollte?


----------



## Till (12. Okt. 2008)

Die Ausgabe vom Telnet ist ok. Die corier Pakete sind alle im perfect setup gelistet.


----------



## hahni (12. Okt. 2008)

Und die habe ich auch alle installiert! Woran könnte es dann noch liegen? SMTP-Auth ist angewählt (gleiche Einstellungen wie Posteingangsserver).

Wie gesagt: die Nachrichten werden vom Server entgegen genommen. Auch die Weiterleitung auf andere Mailkonten funktioniert. Abruf ebenfalls!

ABER: es ist kein Versand möglich. Via Roundcube hingegen funktioniert der Versand sehr wohl!


----------



## Till (12. Okt. 2008)

Gehe jeden Schritt des Mail Bereichs des perfect setup nochmal durch und überprüfe jede Config Datei.


----------



## hahni (12. Okt. 2008)

Hab ich schon getan. Nehme ich die alten Konfigurationsdateien von courier, dann bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

--
-ERR pop3login requires exactly two arguments
--

Nehme ich die neuen Dateien von der Distribution, dann klappt der Abruf, aber kein Versand.

Die Einstellungen vom Perfect Server Setup hab ich mindestens 10x durchgesehen.

Eigentlich sollte doch so ein Update von 6.06 auf 8.04 sorgenfreier laufen, oder?


----------



## Till (12. Okt. 2008)

Erstmal vorweg, die alten config Dateien kannst Du nicht verwenden! Der Versand von Emails hat mit courier überhaupt nichts zu tun, courier ist ein pop3 und imap server, dort wird also die Mail abgeholt.



> Die Einstellungen vom Perfect Server Setup hab ich mindestens 10x durchgesehen.


Dann hast Du vermutlich was übersehen. Sieh Dir mal die SASL Dateien an, da hat sich die Syntax geändert.



> Eigentlich sollte doch so ein Update von 6.06 auf 8.04 sorgenfreier laufen, oder?


So ein Update macht bei Debian und Ubuntu eigentlich keine Probleme.


----------



## hahni (12. Okt. 2008)

Die Anmeldung klappt vermutlich nicht, weil der Dienst einfach nicht laufen will:

---
/etc/init.d/saslauthd restart

Stopping SASL Authentication Daemon: (not running).
Starting SASL Authentication Daemon: (failed).
---

Warum lief das früher und was muss getan werden, damit es wieder funktioniert?


----------



## hahni (12. Okt. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Erstmal vorweg, die alten config Dateien kannst Du nicht verwenden! Der Versand von Emails hat mit courier überhaupt nichts zu tun, courier ist ein pop3 und imap server, dort wird also die Mail abgeholt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was meinst du denn insbesondere mit den SASL-Dateien ansehen? Welche und was muss angepasst werden?


----------



## hahni (13. Okt. 2008)

Bezüglich dem Mailversand:
Es musste "OPTIONS" gegen "PARAMS" ausgetauscht werden (/etc/default/...). Da muss man erst mal drauf kommen, dass das Skript andere Variablen erwartet, als diese WIE IM HOWTO beschrieben stehen!


Bezüglich der Webstatistiken:
In den Tagesstatistiken sind die Werte "kb in" und "kb out" leer! Ansonsten scheinen auch die Statistiken zu funktionieren! Woran könnte dies liegen?


----------



## Till (13. Okt. 2008)

> Da muss man erst mal drauf kommen, dass das Skript andere Variablen erwartet, als diese WIE IM HOWTO beschrieben stehen!


Das stimmt so nicht. Wenn Du das Howto für die richtige Version von Ubuntu nimmst, stimmt dort alles. Was meinst Du warum wir für jede Version ein howto schreiben, eben weil sich solche Kleinigkeiten ändern.



> In den Tagesstatistiken sind die Werte "kb in" und "kb out" leer! Ansonsten scheinen auch die Statistiken zu funktionieren! Woran könnte dies liegen?


Keine Ahnung, vielleicht is es was mit dem Log Format.


----------



## hahni (13. Okt. 2008)

Wo muss ich denn da bei Webalizer nachsehen?


----------



## hahni (13. Okt. 2008)

Hallo Till,

noch mal wegen der HowTo-Geschichte: der Tipp mit dem PARAMS statt OPTIONS stand in keinem deutschen HowTo sondern in der englischen Variante von How2Forge. Ist ja letztlich auch egal, weil es ja nun wieder alles funktioniert!

Bis eben auf den Webalizer. Wo genau steht die Konfiguration und was muss/müsste dort geändert werden, damit auch wieder die "kb in" und "kb out" angezeigt werden? Ansonsten konnte ich keine weiteren Fehler feststellen. MySQL und Apache in Verbindung mit PHP scheinen zu funktionieren.

Ebenso nun auch die Mails!

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## hahni (13. Okt. 2008)

Könnte dieser Tipp das Problem für die Statistiken lösen? Mag nur ungern an der apache2.conf rumspielen, weil ja auch die virtuellen Hosts angepasst werden müssten:

http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=399017


----------



## hahni (13. Okt. 2008)

Hallo Till,

auch bei 2.2.27 beim Aufruf von ./setup:

---
./setup
Debian lenny/sid.0
./setup2: line 76: export: `/etc/init.d': not a valid identifier
---

Was könnte denn auf meinem System nach dem Update fehlen, dass 2.2.26 und 2.2.27 nicht funktioniert?

2.2.25 hat sich mühelos neu kompilieren lassen. Merkwürdig finde ich das schon, zumal ich gerne von den Updates partizipieren möchte...

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (14. Okt. 2008)

Was steht in der datei /etc/debian_version


----------



## hahni (14. Okt. 2008)

Moin Till,

schön, dass du dich der Sache doch noch annimmst 

Dort steht "lenny/sid0" (oder ähnlich). Aber das zeigt auch ISPConfig an. Deine andere Frage, ob genügend Speicherplatz frei ist: 40 GB!

Beides sollte für ISPConfig locker ausreichen, oder? 

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (15. Okt. 2008)

Ich möchte nicht wissen was da so ungefähr drin steht sondern was da EXAKT drin steht.


----------



## hahni (15. Okt. 2008)

Hallo Till,

leider hatte ich noch nicht die Gelegenheit, die Datei anzeigen zu lassen 

Aber: bei Ubuntu ist */bin/sh* ein Symlink, der aber seit 6.10 nicht wie bei anderen Distributionen üblich auf */bin/bash*, sondern auf */bin/dash* verweist. Könnte es sein, dass irgendwo im Installer bash-spezifische Funktionen genutzt werden, aber als Sheebang aber *#!/bin/sh* angegeben wurde?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (15. Okt. 2008)

Du musst den Verweis auf /bin/bash ändern, das steht uch im perfect setup für 8.04 drin.


----------



## hahni (15. Okt. 2008)

Ja, traumhaft, Till 

Dann haben wir möglicherweise den Fehler schon gefunden. Was genau muss ich tun? Irgendwie habe ich das immer total überlesen im HowTo!?!


----------



## Till (15. Okt. 2008)

Punkt 9: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu8.04-lts-p3

Das wird aber vermutlich nicht die ganze Lösung sein. Aber une den axakten Inhalt der cebian_version Datei kommen wir erstmal nicht weiter.


----------



## hahni (15. Okt. 2008)

Inhalt von "/etc/debian_version":

---
lenny/sid
---


----------



## hahni (15. Okt. 2008)

"ln -sf /bin/bash /bin/sh" habe ich ausgeführt. Weil du meinst, es könnte deswegen trotzdem noch nicht funktionieren:

Auf was soll ich noch achten oder soll ich die Ausführung des Setups erneut probieren?


----------



## hahni (15. Okt. 2008)

Hallo Till,

deine Vermutung hat sich bestätigt: trotz Symlink tritt der Fehler nachwievor noch auf!

---
./setup
Debian lenny/sid.0
./setup2: line 76: export: `/etc/init.d': not a valid identifier
Upgrade einer existierenden ISPConfig-Installation. / Upgrading an existing ISPConfig installation. / Mise ▒ jour d'une installation d'ISPConfig existante.

Das Upgrade wird von Ihnen ge▒nderte Templates/Dateien von ISPConfig ▒berspielen. Wenn Sie diese Dateien sichern m▒chten, sollten Sie jetzt eine zweite Shell ▒ffnen, um ein Backup der betroffenen Dateien durchzuf▒hren.
The upgrade will overwrite your manual changes to files/templates of ISPConfig. In order to save those files you should open a second shell to make a backup of the affected files.
En uppgradering kommer att skriva ▒ver manuella ▒ndringar gjorda p▒ filer/mallar i ISPConfig.F▒r att spara dessa ▒ndringar b▒r du ▒ppna ett andra skal f▒nster f▒r att g▒ra en backup p▒ ber▒rda filer.
Cette mise ▒ jour va supprimer vos changements dans les fichiers des manuels/modeles d'ISPConfig. Pour sauvegarder ces fichiers vous devez ouvrir une seconde fen▒tre shell et enregistrer les fichiers concern▒s.
Shutting down ISPConfig system...
/root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/apachectl stop: httpd (no pid file) not running
ISPConfig system stopped!
W▒hlen Sie Ihre Sprache (deutsch/englisch/spanisch/franz▒sisch/italienisch/niederl▒ndisch/polnisch/schwedisch): / Please choose your language (German/English/Spanish/French/Italian/Dutch/Polish/Swedish):  / Merci de choisir votre langue (Allemand/Anglais/Espagnol/Fran▒ais/Italien/N▒erlandais/Polonais/Su▒dois):
1) de
2) en
3) es
4) fr
5) it
6) nl
7) pl
8) se
Ihre Wahl: / Your Choice: / Votre Choix:
---

Hast du evtl. noch weitere gute Tipps auf Lager?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (16. Okt. 2008)

Im Moment fällt mir dazu auch nichts weiter ein. Vielleicht hat Falko im englischen Forum ja noch eine Idee, er hat den Installer seinerzeit programmiert und kennt sich am besten mit diesem Teil von ISPConfig aus.


----------



## hahni (16. Okt. 2008)

Auffällig ist aber, dass im Setup "Debian lenny/sid.0" und in "debian_version" nur  "Debian lenny/sid". Oder ist das vernachlässigbar?


----------



## Till (16. Okt. 2008)

Das .0 hängt ISPConfig meines Wissens nach in der Ausgabe selbst an, aber Falko kann mehr dazu sagen. Du kannst mal Folgendes testen, ändere den Inhalt der debian_version auf 4.0 und versuch dann sie Installation nochmal. Die Änderung hat keinen Einfluss auf das laufende Betriebssystem.


----------



## hahni (16. Okt. 2008)

Hallo Till,

deinen Tipp mit "debian_version" habe ich probiert. Aber der wars leider auch nicht... 

---
./setup
Debian 4.0
./setup2: line 76: export: `/etc/init.d': not a valid identifier
Upgrade einer existierenden ISPConfig-Installation. / Upgrading an existing ISPConfig installation. / Mise ▒ jour d'une installation d'ISPConfig existante.

Das Upgrade wird von Ihnen ge▒nderte Templates/Dateien von ISPConfig ▒berspielen. Wenn Sie diese Dateien sichern m▒chten, sollten Sie jetzt eine zweite Shell ▒ffnen, um ein Backup der betroffenen Dateien durchzuf▒hren.
The upgrade will overwrite your manual changes to files/templates of ISPConfig. In order to save those files you should open a second shell to make a backup of the affected files.
En uppgradering kommer att skriva ▒ver manuella ▒ndringar gjorda p▒ filer/mallar i ISPConfig.F▒r att spara dessa ▒ndringar b▒r du ▒ppna ett andra skal f▒nster f▒r att g▒ra en backup p▒ ber▒rda filer.
Cette mise ▒ jour va supprimer vos changements dans les fichiers des manuels/modeles d'ISPConfig. Pour sauvegarder ces fichiers vous devez ouvrir une seconde fen▒tre shell et enregistrer les fichiers concern▒s.
Shutting down ISPConfig system...
/root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/apachectl stop: httpd (no pid file) not running
ISPConfig system stopped!
W▒hlen Sie Ihre Sprache (deutsch/englisch/spanisch/franz▒sisch/italienisch/niederl▒ndisch/polnisch/schwedisch): / Please choose your language (German/English/Spanish/French/Italian/Dutch/Polish/Swedish):  / Merci de choisir votre langue (Allemand/Anglais/Espagnol/Fran▒ais/Italien/N▒erlandais/Polonais/Su▒dois):
1) de
2) en
3) es
4) fr
5) it
6) nl
7) pl
8) se
Ihre Wahl: / Your Choice: / Votre Choix:
---

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## hahni (17. Okt. 2008)

Was sind die Vorteile der neuen Eintragungen in der fstab? Mir kommt nämlich jetzt der HDD-Zugriff langsamer vor.

Kann man die alten Einstellungen weiter verwenden?
---
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
#
# <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
# /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
# /dev/hda1 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
UUID=9b80e9cd-454e-46db-80b7-d78be23d2c4e / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro,usrquota,grpquota 0 1
# /dev/hda2 -- converted during upgrade to edgy
UUID=4d1a2f1b-4898-4553-ae19-9ff2015e622f none swap sw 0 0
/dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
/dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
---

Vermutlich nicht, weil die auch in der menu.lst vom grub so drinnen stehen, oder?

Was passiert, wenn ich ein Backup erstelle und dieses tar.gz auf einem neuen Rechner einspiele? Geht das trotz UUID? Was bedeutet die überhaupt?


----------



## Till (19. Okt. 2008)

Das kammt meines Wissens nach vom Udev im Kernel, also dem Teil der auch für PlugnPlay Sachen zuständif ist. Du solltest das einfach so lassen da es aktuelle Kernel so handhaben wie es ist und Deine Backups oder andere Sachen beeinflußt das nicht.


----------



## hahni (19. Okt. 2008)

Ok! Also ein tar.gz lässt sich dann mühelos auf einer anderen Platte einspielen und alles funktioniert auch dann wie gewohnt?


----------



## Till (20. Okt. 2008)

Das lässt sich pauschal nicht beantworten. Aber von der fstab hängt es nicht ab,


----------

